# Fk you beothch, this is how I roll



## alphaomega

Ok. The title has not much to do with this tread. But I did walk out on a date tonight.

Background: lady friend and I were to go out for a social event. Not quite black tie, but a bit formal. She really wanted to get her hair done, but couldn't find someone to hang with her kid for a while. I volunteer. Of course.

Now, the kid is 12. . Hopefully a bit more mature. Lady friend is gone for an estimated two or three hours. Now, I'm not entirely sure why it takes that long to do hair, because max for me is like ten minutes. But whatever.

So, I go over. She goes out. Kid and I play Xbox, call of duty ghosts. Fun game, btw. After a while...I ask if he's hungry. He says yes. What do you want? Big Mac Meal! 

Cool! I don't have to cook. I walk across the street and down the block. Pick up some grub. Take it back to him. He eats. We continue to play Xbox.

Lady friend gets home. Sees the mcd. Bag. Then ties into me.
I shouldn't feed her kd McDonald's. That's a treat. You should have cooked something more healthy! What the hell was I thinking!??? 

Then there's me. I pinch the bridge of my nose. sigh. Then casually walk out the door. Without her.

Perhaps I over reacted? It just brought back memories of my ex criticizing everything I do. Maybe that was a trigger. Not sure. I just didn't feel like dealing with that shat at that moment.

Well. I just ended up going to the corner booze hole. Hanging with some buds that I can count on being there. 

. She hasn't texted Me yet. Don't really care if she does. Probably not going to reply if she does....


----------



## EleGirl

How long have you been dating her?

I'm glad to hear that you just walked out. No one should put up with being treated like that.


----------



## alphaomega

A couple weeks of dating. But only maybe 4 dates. Nothing serious.


----------



## LongWalk

You're a bad person. Haha.

Many parents think these things, but what was wrong was her attitude towards you. You taught her a lesson she'll never forget.

She probably thought that because she was giving you pvssy, she had a right to act like the boss. Also, she elevated you to a high position of trust. So, now she feels burned that you did not see this as acceptence. If she climbs off her high horse and politely apologizes, you can see her again. Maybe you'll get along better.

An alternative approach would have been to look at her son and say that you were male bonding over a Big Mac and then just smile. She would have been disarmed.

Hindsight is 20/20. 

Whether or not this was loss depends on how you valued her companionship.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

Wow! She should of just been thankful you offered to watch her child in the first place!
If she acts like while just dating, I'd RUN REALLY FAST! You already know what the future holds.


----------



## alphaomega

Ahhhhh. The shat test response! I should have thought of that! I'm usually on the ball for that stuff. Not tonight, obviously.

Well, no pvssy tonight. My bar fly buds and I did do some karaoke. And they are all ugly mo fos. Lol. 

And I'm sure I'm going to have a hangover tomorrow. I hat those things.


----------



## Satya

Why are you watching her child after 4 dates?


----------



## alphaomega

Satya said:


> Why are you watching her child after 4 dates?


Lol. I can't know. I just wanted to go to this event with her. She needed some help. I offered.


----------



## barbados

alphaomega said:


> A couple weeks of dating. But only maybe 4 dates. Nothing serious.


What kind of mother leaves her kid alone with some guy she has been dating for all of 2 weeks ? And then on top of that complains on how you watched him ?

Dude, don't even think one more minute about this skank. Move on.


----------



## alphaomega

Oh man. I don't even think about that any more. There's so many different people in the city, I can't tell what's normal or not any more.

Now I feel kind of creepy. 

Your right though. I wouldn't let some "new" persons watch my kids on that kind of limited trust.


----------



## justfabulous

_"I'm glad to hear that you just walked out. No one should put up with being treated like that. "_

:iagree:

_" Wow! She should of just been thankful you offered to watch her child in the first place! If she acts like while just dating, I'd RUN REALLY FAST! You already know what the future holds. "_
:iagree:

That's pretty deplorable behavior, all things considered. BEOTCH might be putting in mildly. On the bright side, better to discover this side of her early on, rather than later. Beats being duped.

If I were her, I'd have found it very sweet that you treated her kid to McD's (what kid doesn't love that?), regardless of whether not I generally let him eat fast food, and that kind of kindness toward my kid would have just heighted the attraction. Keep looking - the right woman's out there, you'll find her.


----------



## ReformedHubby

barbados said:


> What kind of mother leaves her kid alone with some guy she has been dating for all of 2 weeks ? And then on top of that complains on how you watched him ?
> 
> Dude, don't even think one more minute about this skank. Move on.


This is the first thing that came to my mind. A responsible mother should never leave her child with her new man. Honestly she should get to know him for a while before even introducing him to her children.


----------



## unbelievable

If she feels entitled to use you for free child care and to bust your chops about anything after only four dates, imagine what she'd be like a year from now! Imagine what authority a ring and a marriage certificate would give her! This one needs to be left ALONE to be master of all she surveys.


----------



## clipclop2

It's a pretty amusing story. Little wonder she is single. The best part will be that she had to listen to her 12 year old remind her that this great guy that he liked just walked out on her because she is a witch.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *Reformed Hubby said*:* This is the first thing that came to my mind. A responsible mother should never leave her child with her new man. Honestly she should get to know him for a while before even introducing him to her children.*


 I was thinking THIS too ! *^^^*

Taking the little time you have known each other out of this equation , however...as a woman , I feel she should have been thankful you even offered to watch her son while she got her hair done...

I also feel she *milked* the time away for her own benefit.. did she also go shopping at the Mall ? If that was me, I'd be wholly apologizing ... even calling , if she got hung up to ask if it was OK she was out THAT long.
And if anything, I think it was GREAT you took her son to get something he enjoyed ...what kid doesn't want a MAC !







... you spent your time / your $$.. to give her son a happy experience...played games with him...and that's what you get in return! 

Good for you...she definitely showed her Ungrateful attitude ... loud & clear in how she handled that...


----------



## samyeagar

I get the whole not leaving your kids alone with the guy she'd been dating for a month, but in a broader view...it's not much different than the short notice 17 year old babysitter recommended by your sisters friend from work, that you've never even met, save for the five minutes showing them around the house before walking out the door. Happens quite frequently.


----------



## hookares

She doesn't seem so bad to me. At least you didn't have to pull some guy out of her so she could look after her kid, the "right way".


----------



## Binji

Why does a 12 year old need a babysitter for only a few hours? Isn't the child mature enough to stay at home by himself?


----------



## murphy5

you ARE a bad person. At least treat the little monster to a wendys and a frosty. 

She sounds like one of those PC nutso moms....want to give them a WIDE BERTH

sadly, it was probably the most fun the kid had this year.


----------



## Holland

You both sound a bit immature or inexperienced with life.
Meeting kid after 4 dates, epic fail.
Feeding someone elses kid MD's, gross, disgusting and would piss me off. Difference being I would have left decent food for my kids and they would not ask to be fed MD's.
Her going off at you, crazy, rude.
You walking out after she had gone to the effort of having her hair done for the event, crazy, rude.

And yes it takes time to get your hair done. Men want women to look good but then give them flack for putting in the time. You do know that most advertising and magazine pics of women are photo shopped don't you? Do you realise that models, etc have teams of people that spend hours getting them to look that good?
Yes it takes time to get your hair done for many women.


----------



## JASON56

I say you did the right thing...imagine being with her for 20 yrs.. what would she be like...i bet you could not do anything right...


----------



## staarz21

I think you were right. She should not have gone off on you like that over McDonald's. It was one meal. If she didn't want her kid eating it, she should have told you and left food for him to eat. He's 12, not 4. 

I think it was a bonus that she went and got her hair done and then you left without her. She should NOT have acted that way. It was her fault for not laying out the rules and asking a man she hardly knows to watch her kid.


----------



## treyvion

Holland said:


> You both sound a bit immature or inexperienced with life.
> Meeting kid after 4 dates, epic fail.
> Feeding someone elses kid MD's, gross, disgusting and would piss me off. Difference being I would have left decent food for my kids and they would not ask to be fed MD's.
> Her going off at you, crazy, rude.
> You walking out after she had gone to the effort of having her hair done for the event, crazy, rude.
> 
> And yes it takes time to get your hair done. Men want women to look good but then give them flack for putting in the time. You do know that most advertising and magazine pics of women are photo shopped don't you? Do you realise that models, etc have teams of people that spend hours getting them to look that good?
> Yes it takes time to get your hair done for many women.


makeup, hair styles, nails, etc might look nice but all that stuff comes off. You really got to look at the PERSON.

However attraction is a great thing.

I've been living with females for 25 years now, and to me gaining an advantage with perfectly placed makeup, is like a dude wearing war paint to appear the ultimate Zulu warrior.


----------



## john117

murphy5 said:


> you ARE a bad person. At least treat the little monster to a wendys and a frosty.



And after a few more dates maybe a Hardee's thickburger or blizzard at Dairy Queen if you have one.


----------



## richie33

Have you heard from her since this happened?


----------



## sparkyjim

richie33 said:


> Have you heard from her since this happened?


Probably not. Mostly because he's not the "wuss" she's looking for.

You could probably tear this apart and look at this from so many different angles, but IMHO she let her guard down and showed him her true nature, and his response and attitude was perfect for the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim

Also reminds me of Bill Cosby's Chocolate cake for breakfast routine ... . 
Sorry, Younger Generation... You might have the Internet but you missed out on Cosby...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefam

sparkyjim said:


> Also reminds me of Bill Cosby's Chocolate cake for breakfast routine ... .
> Sorry, Younger Generation... You might have the Internet but you missed out on Cosby...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are re-runs. And I LOVE them. Much better than the junk that has come out in my generation. I only like a handful of them.

Anyway, OP, that was HILARIOUS! She might call you and apologize. What you gone do? LOL


----------



## ReformedHubby

samyeagar said:


> I get the whole not leaving your kids alone with the guy she'd been dating for a month, but in a broader view...it's not much different than the short notice 17 year old babysitter recommended by your sisters friend from work, that you've never even met, save for the five minutes showing them around the house before walking out the door. Happens quite frequently.


Well....maybe I'm overly cautious but I wouldn't do this either. I can't enjoy a night out if I'm unsure about my sitter.


----------



## samyeagar

ReformedHubby said:


> Well....maybe I'm overly cautious but I wouldn't do this either. I can't enjoy a night out if I'm unsure about my sitter.


Me either, and I know plenty of people who wouldn't be comfortable with it, but with the child being 12 years old, I know plenty who would have no problems with it, and at 12, there are plenty who would let the kid stay home alone sitting on his xbox. There are a lot of 12 year olds who would be just fine, and could be trusted to be home alone for a few hours.


----------



## alphaomega

Holland said:


> You both sound a bit immature or inexperienced with life.
> Meeting kid after 4 dates, epic fail.
> Feeding someone elses kid MD's, gross, disgusting and would piss me off. Difference being I would have left decent food for my kids and they would not ask to be fed MD's.
> Her going off at you, crazy, rude.
> You walking out after she had gone to the effort of having her hair done for the event, crazy, rude.
> 
> And yes it takes time to get your hair done. Men want women to look good but then give them flack for putting in the time. You do know that most advertising and magazine pics of women are photo shopped don't you? Do you realise that models, etc have teams of people that spend hours getting them to look that good?
> Yes it takes time to get your hair done for many women.



Immature? Lol. 

And yes, with that comment I would walk out on a date with you, too


----------



## JCD

I am not about to pile onto this woman about leaving her kid with this man. She's dated him several times, probably done some discreet checking into his background and has gotten a 'feel' for his character.

Honestly, most parents, sight unseen, will sign off on a teenaged girl as a 'safe' babysitter simply because she lacks a penis, which is just rude and stupid. Drugs? Boyfriends? ADD? Internet junkie (cough cough)?

And this was a last minute decision. She hadn't planned to dump her kid on him; he volunteered. And if she is considering letting him inside her bed, how big of a leap is it to allow her to meet her son? Not so large. He is 12, not 2.

As far as how she reacted...I personally find such 'helicopter' moms annoying as hell. 'Protect him' from MDs? ONE meal? Please!

Laying aside my personal biases, I think she reacted off the cuff and assumed you had a similar outlook on child rearing. Doesn't every 'rational' parent forsake yay and verily that which is crafted beneath the iniquitous Arches of Gold, degenerate temple of the Golden Calf?

Um...no. They don't. And I am guessing with a few moments consideration, she might regret having acted that way.

And while you are here, beotching about how she acted, she is probably at another forum saying 'Can you believe it? Sure I blew up a little bit. But does that justify me wasting $100 on getting dressed up for my one night on the town because he got his nose bent out of shape because I got a little short with him without having a conversation or allowing me to apologize?"

And her confrères on this other forum are probably taking the p!ss out of you!  Just saying...

Now, adding my bias back and I don't see a LTR with this girl because god forbid you take him shooting or teach him anything fun and dangerous. YOU are not his father and her attitude tells me you never will be.


----------



## happy as a clam

AO... be thankful she showed her true colors this early on. It saved you a lot of future grief. Dodged a bullet there.

I think you absolutely did the right thing.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Personally, I could leave my 12y/o long enough to get my hair done - yes it could take that long, especially if she had it colored. 

It's too soon to introduce you as a date. Yes,a sitter could be a stranger - this isn't so much about "stranger danger" as it is about letting a man she is dating meet her child.

As to McD's - if she knew her appointment would take that long (and she should based on what she wanted to have done) she should have left instructions for a meal, or better yet left a meal.

Going off on you for not reading her mind is what's inexcusable. 

I think walking out without a word (and pinching your nose? does that mean this stinks? what?) is a bit odd. I would think a chilly smile as you gather your things while saying "Wow, I was doing you a favor as you requested, and you left no instructions regarding food. Your reaction is quite unappreciative, so given your attitude, I'd prefer to not attend tonight's event. Goodbye."


----------



## clipclop2

*Re: Re: Fk you beothch, this is how I roll*



thefam said:


> There are re-runs. And I LOVE them. Much better than the junk that has come out in my generation. I only like a handful of them.
> 
> Anyway, OP, that was HILARIOUS! She might call you and apologize. What you gone do? LOL


The reference Is from his stand-up days.


----------



## Hicks

Did she call you back begging to blow you, since you acted all manly?


----------



## Mr. Nail

I've been following this from the beginning. Didn't see a big reason to jump in. I want to refocus just a bit.

Many of you have "deal breakers", actions that you will not accept. AlphaOmega apparently shares one with me. Abuse. Have no doubt that is what happened here. She emotionally abused him over a triviality. The kid obviously knew the menu at McD's, he has eaten there before. It wasn't a point of health, it was whether or not the kid deserved this meal. Alpha was being punished for not participating in the hypercontrol of junior.

At this point AlphaOmega compared this woman to another who also abused him. He reacted in the second best way. Probably the best way available. When you are faced with an abusive person First Secure the safety of the children, second secure your own safety, Third secure as much money as possible for the future security of the children. Having no legal way to protect the child he moved to step 2 and secured his own safety, and the safety of his wealth. This was the right move. 

In the light of this situation (real emotional abuse) the money and time she spent on hair and her anticipation of the event are nothing. In fact we should be asking what punishment / abuse is Junior enduring for "ruining her date". 

About the nose pinch. Alpha has not explained so my guess is that he pinched the bridge of his nose not as a sign of disgust (bad smell) but as a sign of mental pain (headache). In essence it was his way of saying you hurt me and now I'm leaving, you will not hurt me again.

MN


----------



## thefam

clipclop2 said:


> The reference Is from his stand-up days.


Oh ...  somehow I thought you were talking about the episode where he stuffs paper towels into the chocolate cake after sneaking a hunk out of the middle. My bad. I have never seen him in stand-up.


----------



## clipclop2

Must be nice to be young !


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Oh no that's just the bag. We got take out sushi from the strip club."


----------



## lifeistooshort

I have two boys that I prefer to cook for and feed healthy. Having said that, if the first thing the kid did was ask for McDonald's she's probably a food nazi whose kid is going to lose his mind with crap food as soon as he gets away from her.

I think you handled it fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim

thefam said:


> Oh ...  somehow I thought you were talking about the episode where he stuffs paper towels into the chocolate cake after sneaking a hunk out of the middle. My bad. I have never seen him in stand-up.


NO ONE ever has seen him do stand-up!!

The man would pull up a chair and SIT there for two straight hours and do original, clean material for two hours straight - no breaks...

Meanwhile everyone is falling out of their chairs laughing.

Okay - I think I sidetracked this thread enough for one day...

you all should google "Chocolate Cake for Breakfast.." I'm sure someone has posted it on youtube or something.


----------



## BaxJanson

"Her face split down the middle, and peeled back from her skull. Fire shot from her mouth, and her eyes glowed red, and she said "WHERE DID YOU GET CHOCOLATE CAKE!?!

And my children - my beautiful children, who, moments before were singing my praises - those same children LIED ON ME! They said "Dad made us eat the chocolate cake!!"

It's part of his "Himself" special, which is on tape. Childbirth, Brain damage, drinking, dentists...


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Fk you beothch, this is how I roll*



Runs like Dog said:


> "Oh no that's just the bag. We got take out sushi from the strip club."


Like.

I absolutely would have responded with something like this.


----------



## Holland

alphaomega said:


> Immature? Lol.
> 
> And yes, with that comment I would walk out on a date with you, too


Would not be an issue. I am guessing you are about half my age, not my type and could not afford to consider dating me anyway


----------



## FormerSelf

EnjoliWoman said:


> P
> I think walking out without a word (and pinching your nose? does that mean this stinks? what?) is a bit odd.


According to body language studies: "Pinching the bridge of the nose can show the person is evaluating something, usually negatively and with some frustration."

I think the OP's decision to walk out is very much in line with someone who has "been there" already and just probably found her reaction intolerable. She obviously didn't feel the need to veil her disappointment...so I don't think he needed to veil that her reaction took the piss out of him.


----------



## JCD

Mr. Nail said:


> I've been following this from the beginning. Didn't see a big reason to jump in. I want to refocus just a bit.
> 
> Many of you have "deal breakers", actions that you will not accept. AlphaOmega apparently shares one with me. Abuse. Have no doubt that is what happened here. She emotionally abused him over a triviality. The kid obviously knew the menu at McD's, he has eaten there before. It wasn't a point of health, it was whether or not the kid deserved this meal. Alpha was being punished for not participating in the hypercontrol of junior.
> 
> At this point AlphaOmega compared this woman to another who also abused him. He reacted in the second best way. Probably the best way available. When you are faced with an abusive person First Secure the safety of the children, second secure your own safety, Third secure as much money as possible for the future security of the children. Having no legal way to protect the child he moved to step 2 and secured his own safety, and the safety of his wealth. This was the right move.
> 
> *In the light of this situation (real emotional abuse) the money and time she spent on hair and her anticipation of the event are nothing.* In fact we should be asking what punishment / abuse is Junior enduring for "ruining her date".
> 
> About the nose pinch. Alpha has not explained so my guess is that he pinched the bridge of his nose not as a sign of disgust (bad smell) but as a sign of mental pain (headache). In essence it was his way of saying you hurt me and now I'm leaving, you will not hurt me again.
> 
> MN


First, if you think that the time, effort and money spent to get dolled up for a formal night on the town is 'nothing' please take two hundred dollars out of your wallet and toss them out a window.

Can't do it? That is essentially what she just did. Free time and recreational money are generally in very short supply for single mothers.

Next up, this was not 'abuse'. It was an argument. People use the term 'abuse' too easily and generally to discredit or vilify someone else.

Now, it was an IRRATONAL argument. HE didn't know and she shouldn't blame him for not knowing something like this.

Want to know who DID know? The kid. Do you think this 'rule' came out of nowhere suddenly that day? No. Your 'little abused darling' knew very well he wasn't allowed to have McD's.

So the big question in all this is 'did little darling' just want to sneak in something he knew he wasn't supposed to have? Was he sticking his middle finger at mom? Or was he deliberately trying to ruin his mom's date/relationship by asking for something which would send her around the bend?

Since it's a boy, I'm guessing a mix of one and two.

If it were a girl, I'd guess a mix of two and three.

alphaomega...you got played by a twelve year old. That is okay. So was his mom.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I've thrown away much much more than a few hundred dollars to escape abuse.

People under-use the term abuse to excuse the poor treatment of others, and victim blaming.

I think it is important to remember which adult it was that decided to start throwing money away. When she walked in relaxed and pampered from her day at the salon she had a choice. She could keep her cool or blow it. Now who was it exactly who figuratively gave who the finger? Look at me I'm a princess and you must treat me like one every minute. 

So don't little darling me. 

MN


----------



## jaquen

samyeagar said:


> I get the whole not leaving your kids alone with the guy she'd been dating for a month, but in a broader view...it's not much different than the short notice 17 year old babysitter recommended by your sisters friend from work, that you've never even met, save for the five minutes showing them around the house before walking out the door. Happens quite frequently.



Well, don't you know, cuz penis.

We all know penis=evil. So the woman would be looked at as irresponsible for leaving her kid with a man she's getting to know intimately, but just fine with some teenage girl she knows as a friend of a friend of a former babysitter.



Holland said:


> You both sound a bit immature or inexperienced with life.
> Meeting kid after 4 dates, epic fail.
> Feeding someone elses kid MD's, gross, disgusting and would piss me off. Difference being I would have left decent food for my kids and they would not ask to be fed MD's.
> Her going off at you, crazy, rude.
> You walking out after she had gone to the effort of having her hair done for the event, crazy, rude.


I agree here. The woman overreacted and he shouldn't stand for it. Personally I wouldn't have walked out, but rather let her know right then, and there, in front of the kid, that I will not be talked to in that manner. If she didn't immediately apologize and back down that would be the end of that.

Still, I wouldn't take anybody's kid to McDonalds or the like unless I had express permission from them. She should have made the food instructions clear, but I'd ere on the side of caution when it comes to feeding other people's children that stuff.


----------



## alphaomega

Holland said:


> Would not be an issue. I am guessing you are about half my age, not my type and could not afford to consider dating me anyway


Lol. Touché. 

Mid fourties. Company executive. 

She's a semi professional. Good looking. Lives in a nice condo. Doing all right for herself. I'm sure she'll be fine. 

I haven't heard back from her. Probably no Loss on her part. 

I probably could have handled that better. But getting torn into set me off. Didn't want to deal with that shat. I've dealt with the whole, Mc***** first and calm down later dynamic for years and years. It's tiring. 

There's a never ending supply of super hot 40 year old women in the city. I'm sure I'll meet one that's compatible.


----------



## alexm

jaquen said:


> I agree here. The woman overreacted and he shouldn't stand for it. Personally I wouldn't have walked out, but rather let her know right then, and there, in front of the kid, that I will not be talked to in that manner. If she didn't immediately apologize and back down that would be the end of that.
> 
> Still, I wouldn't take anybody's kid to McDonalds or the like unless I had express permission from them. She should have made the food instructions clear, but I'd ere on the side of caution when it comes to feeding other people's children that stuff.


This.

Neither person handled it well, but it all works out in the end.

First rule of babysitting: the parent provides rules. Second rule: the sitter, when faced with something the parent did not leave a rule about, grills the kid to get an idea of whether what they're asking for would upset the parent in any way. And then use common sense to make the decision.

So she didn't leave any instructions for food, that's on her. But OP also didn't, it seems, think it through, nor attempt to get a feel from the kid if this would be okay. Gotta do your due diligence.

Did she over react? Hell yeah. But so did he. As Jaquen said above, at least give the woman a chance to simmer down first before making the decision to storm out. He may not have been in the wrong in the end, but it seems like a snap decision and could definitely have been handled better.

Who knows? Maybe all he had to say was "you didn't leave me any instructions for dinner, and we were having a good time hanging out with each other." Her response, given time to think it through, could have been positive in the end. Like "yeah, you're right, I apologize for getting upset. Glad you two had a good time. Now you know." Maybe she was just anxious about the upcoming evening and a little stressed.

Most of us are sitting here saying things like OP dodged a bullet with that one. I'll bet she feels the same way, and not because he fed her kid McDonalds, but because of how he reacted and just walked out. That's not exactly an appropriate reaction, either. People are also assuming that this is entirely indicative that this woman is some kind of witch, based on one incident. If this is the first time, in the month they'd been dating, that she showed any sort of bad reaction to something he did or said, that doesn't mean she must be a terrible person.

If the women OP dates are on the "one strike and you're out" rule, he's going to have a tough time settling down. At least look for a pattern first before you walk away 

Regardless, this one's 50/50.


----------



## NewLife2017

I think he did the right thing. Clearly he was in a long term relationship with someone who exhibited that behavior. He recognized it immediately as something he will not tolerate in his next relationship. I'm not sure if she is aware of what caused him to walk out. She may think it was WHAT she said instead of HOW she said it. Sometimes, there is no filter between my brain & mouth. It's something that I am constantly working on. Maybe that's something she needs to be aware of. I did not realize my delivery was hurtful to some and maybe she doesn't either. Not excusing her behavior because she was wrong. Especially doing it in front of her son.


----------



## DoF

alphaomega said:


> A couple weeks of dating. But only maybe 4 dates. Nothing serious.


And she leaves you ALONE with her CHILD?

That is a sign of someone completely careless. Sorry, but I would NOT even introduce my child to a women I was in a relationship with for AT LEAST 6 months +.

It's also not fair TO YOU for her to introduce you to the child. I'm sure the kid had man in and out of their life......it's also bad for the child.

God, that is so wrong on SO many levels....it's not even funny.

For her to do this so early = HUGE RED FLAG

Stay away for above reason, not for stupid mcd thingy!!!!


----------



## happy as a clam

So, what I want to know is... Did her hair look good when she got back from the salon?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman

FormerSelf said:


> According to body language studies: "Pinching the bridge of the nose can show the person is evaluating something, usually negatively and with some frustration."
> 
> I think the OP's decision to walk out is very much in line with someone who has "been there" already and just probably found her reaction intolerable. She obviously didn't feel the need to veil her disappointment...so I don't think he needed to veil that her reaction took the piss out of him.


Oh, I didn't think he needed to veil his feelings. I just personally wouldn't have understood what that meant plus I'm a big fan of using your words. Obviously if someone walked out I would know I'd crossed some line and I'm sure she knew as well. But I'm still a fan of speaking.


----------



## flyer

I'm not the confrontational type person. I'd probably have done the same thing OP did. But just walked out, no nose pinching.


----------



## Deejo

To be clear AO, I think you handled it perfectly. 

'What's right or appropriate', doesn't matter.

What's right and appropriate for you does.

She was absolutely out of line and over the top.

Someone that is comfortable exhibiting that kind of behavior at that point in a relationship just handily did you a favor. 

Her disapproval indeed should have been directed at the 12 year old ... who did know her rules, not the person who couldn't possibly have been aware that a quarter pounder combo meal would send her into a tizzy. 

I must confess, I too was unaware that Happy Meals were killing children all over the country. Could have been worse, you could have taken him for ice cream or pizza.

Next ...


----------



## LongWalk

happy as a clam said:


> So, what I want to know is... Did her hair look good when she got back from the salon?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe she got a Brazilian wax... but AO will never know.


----------



## Jetranger

LongWalk said:


> Maybe she got a Brazilian wax... but AO will never know.


Not worth it.


----------



## sparkyjim

LongWalk said:


> Maybe she got a Brazilian wax... but AO will never know.


The OP doesn't have that scarcity type thinking...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim

Deejo said:


> I must confess, I too was unaware that Happy Meals were killing children all over the country.
> Next ...


She as much admitted that she took the kid to McD's...
She called it a "treat"

Maybe what she meant was that was what she used to control her kid.
I still think AO was better off and I have little sympathy for the money she might have wasted, especially when I consider that she probably saved AO a lot of money...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF

Deejo said:


> To be clear AO, I think you handled it perfectly.
> 
> 'What's right or appropriate', doesn't matter.
> 
> What's right and appropriate for you does.
> 
> She was absolutely out of line and over the top.
> 
> Someone that is comfortable exhibiting that kind of behavior at that point in a relationship just handily did you a favor.
> 
> Her disapproval indeed should have been directed at the 12 year old ... who did know her rules, not the person who couldn't possibly have been aware that a quarter pounder combo meal would send her into a tizzy.
> 
> I must confess, I too was unaware that Happy Meals were killing children all over the country. Could have been worse, you could have taken him for ice cream or pizza.
> 
> Next ...


Not to mention the fact that ANY responsible mother would NOT leave a child with a stranger and didn't provide food FOR THEM.

More I think about this entire thing, the more I want to tell OP how great of a job he did by leaving this lady ASAP/NOW.

Think of it as saving TONS of problems down the road.


----------



## jaquen

I'm amazed at how villainized this woman is being based off VERY little information given. According to this thread she's a sl*tting ***** of a bad mother and the OP narrowly escaped a life of abject abuse and torment. All because she had a knee jerk reaction to some McDonalds and he didn't even bother sticking around to clarify his point, give her a chance to apologize, or discover the root of her outburst. The conclusions being lept to are shocking, I tell you.

Oh wait, this is TAM, nevermind.


----------



## JCD

jaquen said:


> I'm amazed at how villainized this woman is being based off VERY little information given. According to this thread she's a sl*tting ***** of a bad mother and the OP narrowly escaped a life of abject abuse and torment. All because she had a knee jerk reaction to some McDonalds and he didn't even bother sticking around to clarify his point, give her a chance to apologize, or discover the root of her outburst. The conclusions being lept to are shocking, I tell you.
> 
> Oh wait, this is TAM, nevermind.


Pretty much.

Maybe she was going to surprise her son with a 'treat' meal for when she was out on her date, and OP ruined it. Maybe he had been behaving pretty badly all week and suddenly having her discipline short circuited by OP made her just start shouting...at the wrong target mind, but I can understand.

Something I have to deal with = abuse

Something I dole out on other people = standing up for my principles.

It is a common thing to do.


Here is a thought question:

What if this had occurred at the 6 month point? The one year point? Is the answer any different?

Cause in the later two cases, he will have a substantial emotional investment; one lacking currently. So 'washing his hands of her' is a rather easy thing...now. Less so after a couple of romantic weekends, the week she made homemade chicken soup when he was ill and the sex...

Still, a food Nazi is never a good sign in a relationship, and he is probably better off walking...but let's not lose sight of the fact that no one 'won' in this....except maybe the kid.


----------



## alphaomega

happy as a clam said:


> So, what I want to know is... Did her hair look good when she got back from the salon?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Of course.

But she's a good looking lady regardless.


----------



## alphaomega

Lol. Kids play me all the time. Nieces. Nephews. Friends' kids.

They all get big macs and slurpees and chocolate till they puke when they hang out with me.

I wouldn't be doing my earthly duty as an uncle if I didn't hop them up on sugar before sending them back home to ruin the brother in laws chance of getting any after his date with his wife, as they spend the next several hours injecting insulin into their kids so they calm down enough to get to sleep. 

Payback is a beotch. It's my turn to get even for all those times my sister did that to my kids.


----------



## jaquen

alphaomega said:


> Lol. Kids play me all the time. Nieces. Nephews. Friends' kids.
> 
> They all get big macs and slurpees and chocolate till they puke when they hang out with me.
> 
> I wouldn't be doing my earthly duty as an uncle if I didn't hop them up on sugar before sending them back home to ruin the brother in laws chance of getting any after his date with his wife, as they spend the next several hours injecting insulin into their kids so they calm down enough to get to sleep.
> 
> Payback is a beotch. It's my turn to get even for all those times my sister did that to my kids.


And I know for you this is fun and games, and these actions are considered harmless by a lot of people, but others do have boundaries that are important to them.

One of my best friends was raised a vegetarian from birth. If some uncle, or family friend, a man she was dating, whomever, thought it was fine to ply him with meat there would've been hell to pay.

People have standards for their kids that you might not agree with, but they aren't your kids. Some kids have a weight problem that parents are fighting hard to curb. Or maybe the whole family is trying to eat healthier, and it's been a battle to get the kid from screaming for fast food every damn meal. Whatever the reason, just because you're more casual about fast food, sweets, junk food, whatever, doesn't mean others aren't.

Now I'm just speaking in general. With your (former?) lady friend here if she was that against McDonalds she should have made that crystal clear. Did she?


----------



## Anon Pink

clipclop2 said:


> It's a pretty amusing story. Little wonder she is single. The best part will be that she had to listen to her 12 year old remind her that this great guy that he liked just walked out on her because she is a witch.


 :iagree:

Says it all! That poor kid!


----------



## Jetranger

flyer said:


> I'm not the confrontational type person. I'd probably have done the same thing OP did. But just walked out, no nose pinching.


What about going up to her and pinching her nose and going 'neep neep neep' before storming out? The kid would have a story he'd be telling the rest of his life, that's for sure.

(this thread is making me want a Big Mac! DAMMIT!)


----------



## FormerSelf

EnjoliWoman said:


> Oh, I didn't think he needed to veil his feelings. I just personally wouldn't have understood what that meant plus I'm a big fan of using your words. Obviously if someone walked out I would know I'd crossed some line and I'm sure she knew as well. But I'm still a fan of speaking.


I only addressed with what you said in my first paragraph. My second paragraph was just my own take and opinion on the matter...wasn't referencing anything you previously said. However, I do agree talking about it is preferable.


----------



## alexm

jaquen said:


> And I know for you this is fun and games, and these actions are considered harmless by a lot of people, but others do have boundaries that are important to them.
> 
> One of my best friends was raised a vegetarian from birth. If some uncle, or family friend, a man she was dating, whomever, thought it was fine to ply him with meat there would've been hell to pay.
> 
> People have standards for their kids that you might not agree with, but they aren't your kids. Some kids have a weight problem that parents are fighting hard to curb. Or maybe the whole family is trying to eat healthier, and it's been a battle to get the kid from screaming for fast food every damn meal. Whatever the reason, just because you're more casual about fast food, sweets, junk food, whatever, doesn't mean others aren't.
> 
> Now I'm just speaking in general. With your (former?) lady friend here if she was that against McDonalds she should have made that crystal clear. Did she?


Agree with everything you say, but I think it was clear (I could be wrong) that the woman did NOT give any instructions re: food. And she should have. ALL parents should when leaving their child in the hands of someone else - ESPECIALLY when there are "house rules" in regards to food. Duh.

So THAT was totally on her and she most definitely reacted in a way that was uncalled for. No arguments there, and I don't think anybody here disagrees with that.

However, I (and a few others) think that OP's reaction was equally uncalled for. As I said before, she likely "dodged a bullet" just as much as he did - which is no disrespect to OP. I mean, the ol' "storm out of there the second things go south" isn't exactly the most mature reaction to most things, and she probably feels the same about that, upon her own reflection. But I'm not her, so I have no idea. 

As others have pointed out, she may very well have been open to a mature discussion immediately after and, gasp!, even apologized. Perhaps she was gauging his reaction to conflict, maybe she just had a bad day getting her hair done and snapped. Maybe the kid is a punk and pulled one over on her so she took it out on OP. He'll never know because she burned up her one chance.

But it's irrelevant, as OP clearly does not seem to have thought that she was anything special, anyway. Just another chick. If she was even remotely important before this issue, maybe he would have stuck around, but she obviously wasn't, so oh well.


----------



## Wolf1974

jaquen said:


> I'm amazed at how villainized this *woman* is being based off VERY little information given. According to this thread she's a sl*tting ***** of a bad mother and the OP narrowly escaped a life of abject abuse and torment. All because she had a knee jerk reaction to some McDonalds and he didn't even bother sticking around to clarify his point, give her a chance to apologize, or discover the root of her outburst. The conclusions being lept to are shocking, I tell you.
> 
> Oh wait, this is TAM, nevermind.


Could you imagine if this was a guy who got bent out of shape here. That would have 700 posts by now 

Either wat sounds like she made a deal that didn't need be. I am not 100% against McDonald's but not my first choice for my kiddos. But if I want them to eat something specific I wouldn't leave the house without express instructions.

Also we are talking about a kid who knows better at his age and could have chimed in and said my mom doesn't allow that. If one my girls told my GF that something was ok for them to do when they know they can't do that then me being upset would be directed at them not the person they lied to


----------



## flyer

Jetranger said:


> What about going up to her and pinching her nose and going 'neep neep neep' before storming out? The kid would have a story he'd be telling the rest of his life, that's for sure.
> 
> (this thread is making me want a Big Mac! DAMMIT!)



Matter of fact, I haven't had McD's in a long time. I just stopped at one on the turnpike while heading home from a service call. I only had a quarter pounder though.


----------



## john117

Just had one after a while. Pricy and not very good, esp the fries. Come on Mickey D, near rancid fries during lunch hour? Really?


----------



## lifeistooshort

john117 said:


> Just had one after a while. Pricy and not very good, esp the fries. Come on Mickey D, near rancid fries during lunch hour? Really?


Rancid fries? Fries are what separates Mickey D's from the rest of the crappy fast food world. If they suck it's an epic fail.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Fk you beothch, this is how I roll*



jaquen said:


> I'm amazed at how villainized this woman is being based off VERY little information given. According to this thread she's a sl*tting ***** of a bad mother and the OP narrowly escaped a life of abject abuse and torment. All because she had a knee jerk reaction to some McDonalds and he didn't even bother sticking around to clarify his point, give her a chance to apologize, or discover the root of her outburst. The conclusions being lept to are shocking, I tell you.
> 
> Oh wait, this is TAM, nevermind.


I'm pretty sure we could leap to a few more if we try.


----------



## Deejo

I'm on the west coast ... thinking about In n Out Burger. Thinking about my obliques too ...


----------



## john117

lifeistooshort said:


> Rancid fries? Fries are what separates Mickey D's from the rest of the crappy fast food world. If they suck it's an epic fail.



It was...


----------



## Jetranger

john117 said:


> Just had one after a while. Pricy and not very good, esp the fries. Come on Mickey D, near rancid fries during lunch hour? Really?


All the ones near me always seem to be taken by surprise that it's lunchtime and a lot of people have showed up. Plus this whole 'Hello welcome to McCafe!' *wave* thing is crap, because you are all welcoming, take my order... and then shout THROUGH ME to the next person while I'm still putting my wallet away. You're expected to just mill around somewhere near the counter until someone emerges from the kitchen and mumbles "baconquarterpoundermealwithcokezero" and dumps your food on the counter (usually not near the cashier you ordered from).

My local one doesn't even pour your drinks for you! You're given a cup and the fountain is self serve. Since you have no food yet, you might as well go do that, right? So you have half a dozen people all colliding trying to pour drinks, and then get their little pots of ketchup, serviettes, etc. On one occasion I was halfway through doing this and my friend called "Jet, the food's ready" and I called back, "Be there in a second, I'm still busy having to pour my own ****ing drink!".


----------



## FormerSelf

My Grandmother used to take me and my sister to this McDonald's in Downey, CA. Apparently its the oldest operating and still has it's original hamburger stand appearance.


----------



## ocotillo

alphaomega said:


> Lady friend gets home. Sees the mcd. Bag. Then ties into me.
> I shouldn't feed her kd McDonald's. That's a treat.


If McDonald's is a "Treat," then she's obviously not categorically opposed to the child eating it once in awhile.

In view of the fact that she was going out on a date herself, it would make a certain kind of sense for the child to have a little fun too, so it's curious indeed why she reacted the way she did.

Bottom line; If you want your child fed in a certain way by someone you hardly know, you leave instructions beforehand.

I say you're well shut of her.


----------



## JCD

lifeistooshort said:


> Rancid fries? Fries are what separates Mickey D's from the rest of the crappy fast food world. If they suck it's an epic fail.


Mmm. 1970's Roy Rogers Roast Beef sandwich (before they went to the 'slurry form' beef product, McDonald's French Fries (before the Indian lawsuit regarding lard fried Fries) and a Wendy's Ice Tea (present day. They do a good Iced Tea)

Add Arby's Horsy sauce and I'd maim for that meal.


----------



## Dedicated2Her

jaquen said:


> I'm amazed at how villainized this woman is being based off VERY little information given. According to this thread she's a sl*tting ***** of a bad mother and the OP narrowly escaped a life of abject abuse and torment. All because she had a knee jerk reaction to some McDonalds and he didn't even bother sticking around to clarify his point, *give her a chance to apologize, or discover the root of her outburst*. The conclusions being lept to are shocking, I tell you.
> 
> Oh wait, this is TAM, nevermind.


After 4 dates, no way. As I would say... "NEXT, please!"


----------



## Kahlil Gibran

alphaomega said:


> Lady friend is gone for an estimated two or three hours. Now, I'm not entirely sure why it takes that long to do hair, because max for me is like ten minutes.


Did she tell you ahead of time that it was going to take 3 hours? If not, you probably were already (maybe subconsciously) sensing you were being taken advantage of. Then to have her come in the door and rip into you (in front of the kid) is all wrong. Walking out makes a lot of sense. Articulating why you are walking out would be merely stating the obvious.


----------



## justfabulous

alexm said:


> However, I (and a few others) think that OP's reaction was equally uncalled for... I mean, the ol' "storm out of there the second things go south" isn't exactly the most mature reaction to most things



OP is an experienced man in his 40's. I presume that at this stage in his life he knows what he likes, and he's likewise able to recognize behaviors that are total turn offs for him. This behavior was obviously a turn off, and a deal breaker. So he wasn't going to waste any more of either of their time. Makes perfect sense to me. 

He strikes me as a strong, confident guy who's not going to put up with a lot of bull $h!t at this point in his life. Why should he? Reminds me a lot of my husband. In a similar situation I could see him reacting the same way (minus the nose pinching - not that there was anything wrong with that ). These are men who are not doormats and obviously do not need to read the 'nice guy' book. There are women who will find this type of man very attractive (I do, which is why husband and I have been married for 22 years). OP didn't mistreat her. But he drew his line in the sand with regards to the type of behavior he will or will not tolerate from someone he's dating. He's looking to spend time with a lady whose company he enjoys and who makes him feel good when they're together (as he should). She took a fit and treated him like [email protected], he found the behavior extremely unattractive, unpleasant, and therefore unacceptable to him - so he left. That was his call, and he's perfectly happy with it. Should he be remorseful because she chose to spend a couple hundred dollars at the salon before taking the fit which caused him to decide he had better things to do that evening than spend it with her? HECK NO! That's totally on her. Common sense and good old fashioned manners should have told her that going off on him like that him wasn't the right reaction. Geez. Whatever happened to manners and courtesy when dating...? Its not the type of temperament he's looking for in a lady friend, nor the type of treatment he enjoys, so he said adios. They'd only had 4 dates, its not like they were married and he walked out.; Good for him in requiring a better level of respect and regard. There are a lot of men (here on TAM) who would've saved themselves a lot of heartache if they'd made a call like this early on in this process.


----------



## donny64

> There are a lot of men (here on TAM) who would've saved themselves a lot of heartache if they'd made a call like this early on in this process.


Good call.

"Use your words". "An explanation would have been nice". Bla-bla-bla.

She knows exactly what she did. I've been through the ringer before with women like this. Wish earlier on in my life I had the balls to do what OP did....would of saved a lot of heartache. Now, however I do. And it has.

IMO, he had no choice. To stay would be to reward her obnoxious behavior. To argue about it and then walk out would have shown he was not in control of his emotions. To argue about it and stay would have shown him to be a doormat. 

There was one option here that MIGHT have worked...when he got up to walk out, she should have followed and said "Oh my gawd, I don't know what just got into me. I'm SO SORRY. Please don't leave.

The fact she didn't do that, and never texted afterwards or made any attempt at contact, indicates (at least to me) she's a controlling beatch, and when confronted with someone she can't control, she has no problem watching that ship sail. Or is too proud to admit wrongdoing. Either way, walking away from that is a BIG WIN.


----------



## clipclop2

Actually you might also interpret this as she too made a decision that he didn't share her values and so watching his ship sail was the best thing for her as well.

She didn't pursue or beg forgiveness because she didn't like him that much in the first place.


----------



## newbees

You didn't do anything wrong, you just buy a food for her hungry kid, she don't need tell everything what you need to do. Good decision for walking away.


----------



## LongWalk

The lard fried french fries were tastier by far and what difference does it make health wise?

The three hour absence without communication was way too long. You'd have thought she'd have at least called and then OP could have asked about food.

OP did not describe much about their relationship. I would surmise that they already had sex. The woman enjoyed that and decided he was a keeper. Letting him babysit was a rapid escalation in trust and transaction. There is a kind of logic to it, for in her mind she already trusted him with her vag. The boy came out of the vag. OP could handle both in her estimation. She was disappointed that he couldn't mind read and she blurted it out. Epic fail.

Was she prone to such poor judgments all the time? Who knows. OP taught her a lesson she'll never forget.


----------



## farsidejunky

*Re: Re: Fk you beothch, this is how I roll*



LongWalk said:


> OP taught her a lesson she'll never forget.


Maybe. But at her age, and the fact that she is single (again?), indicates she actually may NOT learn anything from this.


----------



## LongWalk

Understanding and self control are two different things


----------



## Runs like Dog

I'm not a huge fan of hovermom control freakery.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Fk you beothch, this is how I roll*



clipclop2 said:


> Actually you might also interpret this as she too made a decision that he didn't share her values and so watching his ship sail was the best thing for her as well.
> 
> She didn't pursue or beg forgiveness because she didn't like him that much in the first place.


Yes. Which upon further interpretation in her lack of consideration meant she had no problem using him as a babysitter, chastising him, and then expecting him to apologize for his behavior of having the audacity to walk out on her while she was in the middle of a rant. 
She was probably getting all dolled up in the hopes of attracting someone new at the event and fully intended to drop AlphaOmega like a hot potato upon having met a non fast food tween feeding sugar daddy.

Which pretty much takes us back to her being a villain.


----------



## LongWalk

Do you think she was thinking about the size of his 401K? Size matters, you know.


----------



## justfabulous

donny64 said:


> IMO, he had no choice. To stay would be to reward her obnoxious behavior. To argue about it and then walk out would have shown he was not in control of his emotions. To argue about it and stay would have shown him to be a doormat.


:iagree: Well said.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Ok.... WHY is this this 12 year old not fixing food for himself, first and foremost? My bother and I could both cook by that age.

2nd... Why didnt OP text her real quick to let her know what he was about to do with HER child. That's courtesy and respect.

3rd... she totally was out of line on many levels, the first being, no expectation of her child to feed himself at that age.

4th... sounds like you two would not have been good for each other. Better that its a done deal now.

5th... good that you were honest about your feelings, though I see how a little more dignified exit would have made an impression on the 12 year old.


----------



## RandomDude

SimplyAmorous said:


>


... *sigh* Now I got a craving! BAH!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Unless the kid had a mental disorder, any 12 year old should be able to take care of himself/herself for a 2 - 3 hour window considering he/she is in their own home. Mom should have had the food available for the kid to be able to make himself a meal. The end.

While we can parse whether the mom was right or wrong in how she addressed the AO as well as opine about whether AO was OK or terrible for taking the kid to McDonald's, the real issue is why wan't the kid watching himself in the first place? That tells more about the mom than how she reacted to the babysitting situation IMHO.


----------



## Lon

My 7.5 year old has a long ways to go before he's mature enough to take care of himself alone by the age of 12. However if I asked someone to watch him over the supper hour, and I had not specified what he should eat and have either had it prepared before hand or had the ingredients ready to assemble I certainly wouldn't berate someone else for making the decision when neither I nor my son could to it own our own. I'd be incredibly grateful if someone took my son to McD's cause they though he was hungry (even though McD's is sh1t).


----------



## tulsy

justfabulous said:


> OP is an experienced man in his 40's. I presume that at this stage in his life he knows what he likes, and he's likewise able to recognize behaviors that are total turn offs for him. This behavior was obviously a turn off, and a deal breaker. So he wasn't going to waste any more of either of their time. Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> He strikes me as a strong, confident guy who's not going to put up with a lot of bull $h!t at this point in his life. Why should he? Reminds me a lot of my husband. In a similar situation I could see him reacting the same way (minus the nose pinching - not that there was anything wrong with that ). These are men who are not doormats and obviously do not need to read the 'nice guy' book. There are women who will find this type of man very attractive (I do, which is why husband and I have been married for 22 years). OP didn't mistreat her. But he drew his line in the sand with regards to the type of behavior he will or will not tolerate from someone he's dating. He's looking to spend time with a lady whose company he enjoys and who makes him feel good when they're together (as he should). She took a fit and treated him like [email protected], he found the behavior extremely unattractive, unpleasant, and therefore unacceptable to him - so he left. That was his call, and he's perfectly happy with it. Should he be remorseful because she chose to spend a couple hundred dollars at the salon before taking the fit which caused him to decide he had better things to do that evening than spend it with her? HECK NO! That's totally on her. Common sense and good old fashioned manners should have told her that going off on him like that him wasn't the right reaction. Geez. Whatever happened to manners and courtesy when dating...? Its not the type of temperament he's looking for in a lady friend, nor the type of treatment he enjoys, so he said adios. They'd only had 4 dates, its not like they were married and he walked out.; Good for him in requiring a better level of respect and regard. There are a lot of men (here on TAM) who would've saved themselves a lot of heartache if they'd made a call like this early on in this process.


:iagree: 

I wouldn't waste my time with a woman like that. She can be someone else's problem.

Next...


----------



## GTdad

Dang. At 12 I was already watching my 4-year-old sister, and fixing meals for both of us.

McDonalds? Back in my day we ate Passenger Pigeons. And we liked it.


----------



## skype

GTdad said:


> Dang. At 12 I was already watching my 4-year-old sister, and fixing meals for both of us.
> 
> McDonalds? Back in my day we ate Passenger Pigeons. And we liked it.


:rofl:

Damn, you're old, GT.

On September 1, 1914, Martha, the last known passenger pigeon, died in the Cincinnati Zoo.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

GTdad said:


> Dang. At 12 I was already watching my 4-year-old sister, and fixing meals for both of us.
> 
> McDonalds? Back in my day we ate Passenger Pigeons. And we liked it.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I SO needed that laugh today GT Dad!! THANKS!


----------



## heartsbeating

Yeah but I bet her kid thought you were great to hang out with!

I'll chime into the mix and agree that I think she was rude to react that way. When you don't say anything though, you leave it up to the other person to interpret and fill in the blanks. It sounds to me like neither of you were really that into each other. You didn't give her that chance afterwards and she didn't follow up with you afterwards. I'd imagine if I was into a guy and he reacted that way, it wouldn't take long for me to realize my behavior and get in touch to offer some humble pie (maybe apple pie from McD's hahah... do they still do those?). But it may also signal this guy avoids confrontation. In saying all of this, not that you care seeing as _that's how you roll_, I think it's understandable why you wanted out of there - she sounded ungrateful. 

RLD's deserves post of the month. Classic.


----------



## heartsbeating

skype said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Damn, you're old, GT.
> 
> On September 1, 1914, Martha, the last known passenger pigeon, died in the Cincinnati Zoo.


Thank goodness for google. Now I know what a passenger pigeon was and what it looked like. And I'm hungry for a burger even though I don't even eat fast food. Dagnabbit..!


----------



## Jetranger

Well, thanks to this stupid thread I went and had a Big Mac for lunch yesterday.


----------



## clipclop2

There was a story on NPR about this a couple of weeks ago. The extinction of the pidgeons is pretty sobering.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Jetranger said:


> Well, thanks to this stupid thread I went and had a Big Mac for lunch yesterday.


:lol:


----------



## Jetranger

Blossom Leigh said:


> :lol:


I'll be laughing when I get the damn Boardwalk sticker and win a million bucks! Or Tennessee Avenue for the Walmart Gift Card! 

...yeah


----------



## Lon

Jetranger said:


> I'll be laughing when I get the damn Boardwalk sticker and win a million bucks! Or Tennessee Avenue for the Walmart Gift Card!
> 
> ...yeah


wait, Tennessee is the rare piece!? (going home to dig through trash)

(lol, I get paranoid throwing out the common pieces, so anytime McD's monopoly is on I collect all these useless stickers in my wallet - or are they useless??)


----------



## Blossom Leigh

omg y'all are cracking me up


----------



## Jetranger

Lon said:


> wait, Tennessee is the rare piece!? (going home to dig through trash)
> 
> (lol, I get paranoid throwing out the common pieces, so anytime McD's monopoly is on I collect all these useless stickers in my wallet - or are they useless??)


It's the one I don't have. I know Boardwalk is always the rare one.


----------

